# Wie sorgt man für Trailsperrungen?



## Das-Licht (25. April 2020)

Hallo, leider bin ich nun der Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten. Ich wurde gebeten, dies zu tun, da ich als einer der "Multiplikatoren" beim Forst bekannt bin. 

Im Bereich des Forstamtes Lampertheim, Kreis Bergstraße - also bis tief in den Odenwald und von Zwingenberg bis Weinheim - werden seit dieser Woche die illegalen Trails kontrolliert. Mittelfristig - nach Freiwerden der Kapazitäten an Mitarbeitern, die aktuell noch mit dem Käferholz beschäftigt sind - werden die Trails wohl noch dieses Jahr platt gemacht.

Diese konzertierte Aktion kommt nicht ohne eine Ansammlung von Gründen. 
Immer mehr MTBler nutzen komoot, STRAVA, Trailforks, etc. . Die gefahrenen Trails werden dann nicht "privat" gespeichert, sondern "öffentlich" gezeigt.  Auch über Mundpropaganda läuft da natürlich viel. Den Rest geben dann diverse Videos auf Youtube. 
In den Behörden ist man nicht blöd, und bekommt Das natürlich früher oder später mit. Ebenso sehen die Förster vor Ort was los ist, bzw. es wird an sie (insbesondere vom Jagdbereich) heran getragen. So weit so "gut". 

Wenn dann in Corona-Zeiten der Verkehr auf den illegalen Trails nicht etwa abnimmt, sondern wegen der neu gewonnenen Freizeit zunimmt, und zudem noch in Gruppen gefahren wird, ist absehbar, dass das nicht lange gut geht. Doch den Ausschlag nun ganz massiv vorzugehen, gab der MTB Unfall mit Rettungshubschraubereinsatz, letzte Woche oberhalb von Bensheim. 

Hier im Bereich Weinheim, Birkenau, Gorxheimertal wird also definitiv kontrolliert. 

Es bringt jetzt also nix, hier über das "Dehnen" der Rechtslage zu diskutieren, über den Forst zu meckern* , oder Andere (Gruppenfahrer, Trailbuilder, Youtuber, etc. ) an den Pranger zu stellen. Es ist, nun aktuell, wie es ist. 

* = immerhin versucht hier, bei uns, der Forst auf friedliche Art zu kommunizieren... ...nicht so wie bsp. letztes Wochenende in Stuttgart, wo die Polizei an einem Illegalen Trail wartete und Strafzettel verteilte. Sonst wäre ich nicht gebeten worden, dieses Statement zu verbreiten.

Also bitte fahrt allein, oder zu zweit, bleibt auf den legalen Wegen und Routen, aktzeptiert Streckensperrungen (wie bsp. Fuchstrail, MIL1 oder HD Freeride DH ), und nutzt auch die Geo-Naturpark Strecken. Die MI1 und die GH1, bsp. sind ja befahrbar. Auch die Bereiche um die Tromm der Routen WA1, R1, MB1 sind frei.  Schaut, dass Ihr Euch mittelfristig organisiert, um den MTBler eine Stimme zu geben und mehr Gewicht bei Entscheidungen zu haben. Da gibt es bundesweit die DIMB und dann noch etliche örtliche Vereine.  Und so lässt sich dann doch Einiges realisieren, teils über einen Verein, teils auch über die Gemeinden oder den Geo-Naturpark.  

Der aktuelle Anlass treibt auch mich an, mal wieder zu versuchen, hier mit Anderen zusammen, etwas Legales zu organisieren. Das wurde hier in der Region schon mehrfach versucht, und es scheiterte regelmäßig an.... ...den MTBlern. Fahren will jeder. Doch organisieren, dicke Bretter bohren, planen,  (später dann bauen und auch Veratwortung übernehmen) ...da fehlt dann plötzlich die Zeit. 

Also bitte Trailrules und aktuelle Coronaregeln beachten!

...so, fertig mit dem Statement.


----------



## iRider (26. April 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Anlass treibt auch mich an, mal wieder zu versuchen, hier mit Anderen zusammen, etwas Legales zu organisieren. Das wurde hier in der Region schon mehrfach versucht, und es scheiterte regelmäßig an.... ...den MTBlern. Fahren will jeder. Doch organisieren, dicke Bretter bohren, planen,  (später dann bauen und auch Veratwortung übernehmen) ...da fehlt dann plötzlich die Zeit.



Ich will Deinen Enthusiasmus nicht bremsen, aber legale Lösungen scheitert ganz sicher nicht an den MTBlern! Bei der Menge an Nutzern sind halt 2-3 legale "Reservate" wo man spielen kann nicht genug. Wenn ein Versuch der Legalisierung von beliebten Strecken über Jahrzehnte vom Forst sabotiert wird (siehe Rinne) dann kannst Du es den Leuten nicht vorwerfen wenn sie keinen Bock mehr haben und ihre Zeit besser sinnvoll nutzen. Mangelndes Engagement kannst Du den Leuten ja nicht vorwerfen wenn man die Anzahl der nicht offiziellen Strecken sieht. ;-)

Das die Strecken gerade jetzt platt gemacht werden hinterlässt auch einen komischen Beigeschmack. Die denke wohl alle Leute sind mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt und haben keine Zeit Widerstand zu organisieren.

Ich wohne nicht mehr in der Ecke, habe aber jetzt auch mitbekommen wie unkompliziert es in anderen Ländern gehen kann wenn ein nachfragegerechter Bedarf an Strecken von den Behörden erstmal anerkannt wurde. Da wird den Vereinen entgegengekommen, Stiftungen helfen Trails auszuschildern oder finanzieren Baumaterial, usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (26. April 2020)

iRider schrieb:


> Ich wohne nicht mehr in der Ecke, habe aber jetzt auch mitbekommen wie unkompliziert es in anderen Ländern gehen kann wenn ein nachfragegerechter Bedarf an Strecken von den Behörden erstmal anerkannt wurde. Da wird den Vereinen entgegengekommen, Stiftungen helfen Trails auszuschildern oder finanzieren Baumaterial, usw.



Und wem hilft das dort im Odenwald? Es hilft nur Kommunikation mit dem Forst und die, die es nicht raffen, in den Griff zu kriegen


----------



## iRider (26. April 2020)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Und wem hilft das dort im Odenwald? Es hilft nur Kommunikation mit dem Forst und die, die es nicht raffen, in den Griff zu kriegen



Wenn man das Spiel nach ihren Regeln spielt werden sie immer gewinnen. 
Es wäre wichtig eine eindeutige Aussage der politische Parteien zu erzwingen und sein Wahlverhalten daran anzupassen. Auf längere Sicht wird das ein Umdenken einleiten. 
Weiterhin würde es Sinn machen die Fahrradläden und Radindustrie dazu zu bewegen sich da zu positionieren und das auch deutlich den Behörden gegenüber zu kommunizieren. Falls einige nicht mitmachen dann nur noch bei denen kaufen die dabei sind.

Aktuell würde ich bei allen MTBern einen Aufruf starten Touren weder digital aufzuzeichnen noch irgendwo hochzuladen und alle Touren mit nicht offiziellen Trails zu löschen (kann man auch melden dass die rausgenommen werden wenn sie nicht von einem selber kommen). Weiterhin alle MTBer die man sieht darauf aufmerksam machen das auch so zu machen. Leuten denen man nicht trauen kann keine inoffiziellen Trails mehr zeigen und bei neuen Trails weniger "Features" einbauen damit sie nicht so leicht zu finden sind.


----------



## CGMTB (3. Mai 2020)

Spaßverbot


----------



## xyzHero (3. Mai 2020)

Wir haben aktuell das gleiche Problem in Koblenz. 
Unsere Strategie ist es, zuerst zu versuchen alle bzw. den Großteil der MTBler zu erreichen und uns ein gemeinsames Bild über die Möglichkeiten und Wünsche zu machen. Alles noch ohne Verein. 
Dabei würden wir diskutieren wieviele an einer Legalisierung oder anderen Konzepten interessiert sind und erst dann würde man über weitere Maßnahmen diskutieren. 
Es bringt aus meiner Sicht nicht, aktiv zu werden ohne eine Mandat zu haben. Das würde die MTBler selbst gegeneinander ausspielen.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Svenos (11. Mai 2020)

Stichwort Wahlverhalten: Welche politische Richtung vertritt den die Interessen der Biker?
Links argumentiert mit Umweltschutz, rechts mit Eigentumsrechten und Jagdinteressen


----------



## Das-Licht (12. Mai 2020)

Wie bereits der lokalen Tagespresse zu entnehmen (Fr. WNOZ, Mo.RNZ) wird jetzt auch am Eichelberg bei Oberflockenbach durchgegriffen. 

https://www.wnoz.de/Lokales/Weinhei...lberg-58515fd5-cd97-422e-941b-bd1efc89e752-ds

...Leserbrief von mir ist abgeschickt.


----------



## Sandheide (12. Mai 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Leserbrief von mir ist abgeschickt


Was haste da so rein geschrieben?


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Mai 2020)

scheint so als ob das zur Zeit durchs ganze Land so geht, bei uns im Saarland wurde der Saarforst auch beauftragt alles platt zu machen was illegal ist, schlechte Zeiten, bleibt nur zu hoffen das bald alles wieder arbeiten geht und es im Wald ruhiger wird.


----------



## Das-Licht (13. Mai 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Was haste da so rein geschrieben?



...bsp. dass es keine neuen Trails gibt, und nur ein Trail ein "illegaller, gebauter" Trail ist. Die anderen Wege sind je ein Rückeweg und ein ausgeschilderter Wanderpfad. Auch das Thema "Wildruhebereich", das dort in einem stark bejagtem Gebiet wohl nicht gegeben ist, sprach ich an. Ebenso das Thema Erosion der MTBler versus Vollernter, oder der breiten geschotterten Waldstraßensackgassen, die regelmäßig an Hochsitzen und Kirrungen enden. Ich wies darauf hin, dass "platt machen" nur kurzfristig Erfolg bringt, denn die "Beobachtung" der Jäger ist ja richtig, was folglich auch einen entsprechenden Bedarf nach Trails anzeigt. Auf den Bedarf und mögliche einvernehmliche Regelungen ging ich ebenso ein, wie auf den Unsinn der 2-Meter Regel. Auch bot/biete ich mich da gerne als Gesprächspartner für weiterführende Infos an.  Das in Kürze. Der Brief ist deutlich länger, da man es ja dem Laien vermitteln muss.



Dämon__ schrieb:


> scheint so als ob das zur Zeit durchs ganze Land so geht, bei uns im Saarland wurde der Saarforst auch beauftragt alles platt zu machen was illegal ist, schlechte Zeiten, bleibt nur zu hoffen das bald alles wieder arbeiten geht und es im Wald ruhiger wird.



...den Eindruck habe ich auch. Das kann man auch hier in den Foren verfolgen. Corona ist da sicherlich nur der Aufhänger einer länger gärenden Unzufriedenheit auf Seiten einiger Waldnutzergruppen mit guter Lobby.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (14. Mai 2020)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Unsere Strategie ist es, zuerst zu versuchen alle bzw. den Großteil der MTBler zu erreichen und uns ein gemeinsames Bild über die Möglichkeiten und Wünsche zu machen.


Was ist denn dabei herausgekommen? Wie viele mtb-ler brauchen *illegal gebaute *Trails? Ich glaube, hier liegt ein massives Problem, bzw die falsche Annahme. Die Gruppe der mtb-ler ist schon nicht riesig, der Anteil derjenigen, die illegal gebaute Trailanteile brauchen/ wollen sind in Summe wenige.


----------



## xyzHero (14. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Was ist denn dabei herausgekommen? Wie viele mtb-ler brauchen *illegal gebaute *Trails? Ich glaube, hier liegt ein massives Problem, bzw die falsche Annahme. Die Gruppe der mtb-ler ist schon nicht riesig, der Anteil derjenigen, die illegal gebaute Trailanteile brauchen/ wollen sind in Summe wenige.



Seit gestern läuft die Umfrage, details gibt es im Subforum.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## JensDey (14. Mai 2020)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Seit gestern läuft die Umfrage, details gibt es im Subforum.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Da bin ich sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## iRider (14. Mai 2020)

Svenos schrieb:


> Stichwort Wahlverhalten: Welche politische Richtung vertritt den die Interessen der Biker?
> Links argumentiert mit Umweltschutz, rechts mit Eigentumsrechten und Jagdinteressen



Kann man nicht pauschal drauf antworten. Kommt immer auf die lokalen Kandidaten der Parteien an, also die welche gerne von einem die Stimme bekommen wollen.


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. Mai 2020)

ohje, wie bei uns in Augsburg.... jahrelang vorhandene Trails werden einfach platt gemacht, Verbots-Schilder aufgestellt, von Leuten Personalien aufgenommen und mit Anzeigen gedroht...
von den Mtbikern Petition gestartet und Verein gegründet... mal sehn wies weiter geht.
Wünsch euch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Was ist denn dabei herausgekommen? Wie viele mtb-ler brauchen *illegal gebaute *Trails? Ich glaube, hier liegt ein massives Problem, bzw die falsche Annahme. Die Gruppe der mtb-ler ist schon nicht riesig, der Anteil derjenigen, die illegal gebaute Trailanteile brauchen/ wollen sind in Summe wenige.



...offensichtlich sind es allerdings doch so viele MTBler, die "illegale" Trails brauchen, dass der Forst sich auf Druck von Interessengruppen, genötigt sieht, zu handeln. Trails der Kategorien S0 bis S1 wollen wohl 99% aller MTBler. Ansonsten würde ich diese Menschen eher als "Radfahrer mit einem MTB" einstufen, wenn sie selbst das nicht mögen... ...von Denen es ja zur Corona-Hochzeit plötzlich sehr viele gibt. Die Schwierigkeit S2 wird - nach meiner Erfahrung - immer noch für 30-40% der MTBler interessant sein. Über S2 sind es in der Summe dann sicherlich nur noch Wenige; vielleicht 10%.

"Unsere" Kreise, RNK, Bergstraße haben 870.000 Einwohner. Laut Statistik fahren davon 25% mehrmals wöchentlich Fahrrad. Das sind 217.000 Menschen.  Bundesweit fahren ca. 15% der Menschen MTB. Im Norden wohl weniger, im Süden mehr. Niedrig geschätzt sind das in "Unseren" Kreisen zusammen etwa. 32.600 MountainbikefahrerInnen.  10% Davon wären etwa 3260 MTBler, die jenseits von S2 fahren.  Für diese Gruppe gibt es genau zwei legale Trails, die zudem noch an eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft gebunden sind. Der Fuchstrail und der Königstuhl. Das ist schon knapp. Doch noch "blöder" wird es, wenn man die 30-40% (ich rechne mit 35%) MTBler die bis S2 fahren wollen, einrechnet. Da sind wir bei etwa 11.500 MTBlern. Diese komprimieren sich auf die Berge, am liebsten nah des Wohnortes. Das heißt, die FahrerInnen der bevölkerungsreichen Rheinebene müssen zum MTB fahren in den Odenwald. Doch wie viele offizielle, legale Trails ab S0,5 bis S2 kennst Du hier?

Im Badischen Odenwald, logischerweise Keinen, da dort die 2 Meter Regel ist.  ...naja... eine Ausnahme kenne ich in Weinheim. Der Abschnitt der Go1 zum Waldschwimmbad hinunter. Das sind ca. 400 Meter S1. Im hessischen Odenwald gibt es dann noch jeweils kurze Abschnitte auf mancher Geopark Route. Also 20 Kilometer fahren bei unter 2 Kilometer Trail. Was macht der MTBler also? Er befährt die interessanten Abschnitte der Wanderwege, wie bsp. den Burgensteig oder Niebelungensteig, sowie die örtlichen ausgeschilderten Wanderpfade der nahen Umgebung, wie bsp. am Eichelberg (Link in meinem vorangeganenem Posting) . Doch das ist auch nicht gewollt. Und die Coronakriese bringt es an den Tag: Ein Großteil der anderen 65% versucht sich nun auch an diesen Linien. Ebenso kommen immer mehr Radfahrer zum Mountainbike in unserer Region. Die Fahrradhändler spüren die Kriese nicht wie Gastwirte, sondern wie Krankenpfleger. Sonst wäre ja aktuell nicht das "Theater".

Der Bedarf an Strecken von S0 bis S2 ist also sehr deutlich vorhanden. Es ist fast die Größe einer Mittelstadt der Regionen, die sich gerne aufs MTB schwingt, um Waldpfade zu fahren. Und eine Kleinstadt fährt gerne anspruchsvoll. Das Problem ist es, dies zu organisieren. Jäger, bsp. sind zu nahezu 100% organisiert. Doch versuche mal MTBler zu "organisieren". Da ist man sich selbst nicht grün, sieht oft nur seine eigenen Bedürfnisse. Da wird jeweils gemeckert über wahlweise... ...die Downhiller, die E-Biker, die Lycraraser, etc. .
Der Trail, um den es eingangs geht, wurde sehr, sehr rege befahren. Bei dem Versuch, nun Mitstreiter für eine Legalisierung zu finden, stehe ich mit zwei, drei weiteren MTBlern, alleine da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (15. Mai 2020)

Du kennst den Dossenheim-DH. Wo ordnest du den oberen und den unteren Teil auf der S-Skala ein? Oben nur Anlieger und kleine Kicker. Unten auch höhere Kicker und ne 2m-Gap. Ansonsten eher technisch oder ruppig.

Interessant, egal wann ich am Königsstuhl oder Weißer Stein bin, ich sehe nie auch nur Bruchteile der 11.500. Immer vereinzelt mal ein paar.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Mai 2020)

Also am Königstuhl war gerade zu Anfang der Corona-Zeit die Hölle los. Gefühlt 50-100% mehr als sonst. Shuttler en masse, die Parkplätze voll, auch Wanderer überall.
Und speziell zur Dossenheim-DH, dort hatte ich letztes Jahr jemanden getroffen, der meinte, mit dem Bürgermeister von Dossenheim in Kontakt zu stehen, um diese Strecke evtl. legalisiert zu bekommen. Aber seitdem habe ich auch nichts mehr davon gehört.

Von einem Bekannten habe ich erfahren, dass auch in Heidelberg der Förster alle neu gefundenen Trails an die Stadt melden soll, und dass da eventuell dann auch mal das Ordnungsamt vorbei schauen wird. Ob das tatsächlich umgesetzt wird, weiß ich nicht.


Übrigens ist das Forum von Heidelberg mit dem Königstuhl und Weißen Stein ja eigentlich hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/heidelberg-mannheim-ludwigshafen-und-pfaelzerwald.102/

In diesem Odenwald-Subforum sind die Leute aus Heidelberg also vermutlich gar nicht so zahlreich vorhanden.


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Mai 2020)

...ich kann nur im Ungefähren wiedergeben, mit welchen Zahlen die Geoparks Neckartal-Odw. u. Bergstr.-Odw. arbeiten. Deshalb gibt es da ja auch je eine Vollzeitstelle, die nichts Anderes macht, als sich um das Thema MTB zu kümmern. Mit Touristen ist dort die erwartete Zahl sogar noch darüber. Ich halte die Zahlen auch für durchaus plausibel. Wie viele MTBler siehst Du denn da oben in ca. 15 Minuten?  
Mal so rein Milchmädchenrechnerisch: Der MTBler fährt 2x die Woche in einem Zeitfenster von 10:00 bis 18:00 Uhr. Das bedeutet im 15 Minuten Takt sind in der gesamten Region RNK und Bergstraße, gleichzeitig 179 MTBler unterwegs. Von Wiesloch, bis hoch nach Zwingenberg. Vom Rhein bis hinter Eberbach am Neckar, Von Biblis bis nach Gras-Ellenbach. In Aschbach wirst Du in zwei Stunden eher nur Einem begegnen, am Ireneturm an der Tromm in zwei Stunden, bestimmt zehn MTBlern. Es gibt Tage, da sehe ich nur ein oder zwei Fahrer, und dann gibt es Tage, da begegne ich auf einer "Hotspot"-runde in zwei Stunden, bald fünfzig MTBlern. 

DH Dossenheim wäre S1 bis S2. Die Bauten kann man da schlecht reinrechnen.  Königstuhl Flowline, S1, DH Strecke je nach Line S2 oder partiell S3. Schriesheim oberhalb Steinbruch (kennst Du ja sicherlich) etwa S1 bis S2. Der letzte Teil nordwestlich zur Burg runter, definitiv S2. Ist aber natürlich alles "illegal" worüber Wir hier schreiben. Legal sind die Forststraßen mit den grünen MTB-Wegweisern.


----------



## JensDey (15. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Einschätzung. 
Mir ging es beim Dossenheim-DH explizit um die gebauten Sachen. Denn diese illegal gebauten Teile sind ja der Stein des Anstosses. Und da frage ich mich, wie viele brauchen und wollen das. 
Eine leicht modifizierte Flow-line wird eben auch nicht so sehr stören und Unmut erzeugen, wie 1m-Berge und 50cm hohe Anlieger.


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung.



...die ich eben nochmal "subjektiv verifiziert" habe...  

17:30 bis 19:00 Uhr. 1,5h und 14 Kilometer Strecke. Ausnahmslos nur Wald. Forststraßen, Waldwege, Trails. Anzahl der MTBler mit mir; 17. 
Kategorien, : 4 Frauen, 3 Jugendliche unter 16, 6 Enduro-DH Fahrer, 6 Pedelecs, 1 helmfreier Coronaheld, mindestens 15 FahrerInnen mit Schwerpunkt Trail bis S1. 5 PedelecfahrerInnen, sportlich und fahrtechnisch keine Anfänger. 

Es ist klar, dass ich auf meinen Strecken höchstens auf den Transfers den "Sonntagsfahrern" begegne. Meine persönliche Statistik hätte bei gefühlt 90% der MTBler den Bedarf nach Trails und gebauten Strecken. Die Grenzen zwischen den Kategorien sind oft fließend. Was ist noch All Mountain, wo beginnt Enduro. Ist der nicht abrollbare 1 Meter Drop noch Downhill oder schon Freeride? Lässt sich sowas überhaupt sinnvoll kategorisieren? Ein sehr komplexes Thema, das hier zu viel Raum beansprucht. 

Hier findest Du dazu nähere Infos (u.A. mit von mir ausgearbeitet):





						Legende
					

Mountainbike-Projekt des Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald mit ausgeschilderten Mountainbike-Rundstrecken und Verbindungsstrecken.




					www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de
				




Auch das Thema Streckenbau ist sehr komplex. Da es in Deutschland fast nur illegalen Streckenbau gibt, ist die Qualität und die Sicherheit oft entsprechend mangelhaft. Das trifft auch auf manchen Teil der Dossenheim DH zu.  Wie es richtig gemacht wird, kannst Du an der MI1 Michelstadt betrachten. Dort kannst Du auch das beobachten, was @sp00n82 am Königstuhl sieht. Haufenweise KFZ von nah und fern mit Fahrradträgern. Der Bedarf ist so groß, dass er solche Hotspots an die Belastungsgrenze bringt. Konflikte mit anderen Nutzern bleiben nicht aus.  #94




__





						Eröffnung der MTB-Geo Naturparkstrecke "Mi 1"
					

Du kannst Dich mit Deinen GPSies Anmeldedaten ganz normal kostenlos bei alltrails anmelden. Wenn Dein Passwort zu kurz ist, kannst Du es auf Gpsies ändern. Wenn Du Dich nicht registrieren willst, schicke mir eine PM mit Deiner Emailadresse, dann schicke ich Dir den Track. LG Jockel  Habe ich...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Mai 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Auch das Thema Streckenbau ist sehr komplex. Da es in Deutschland fast nur illegalen Streckenbau gibt, ist die Qualität und die Sicherheit oft entsprechend mangelhaft. Das trifft auch auf manchen Teil der Dossenheim DH zu.  Wie es richtig gemacht wird, kannst Du an der MI1 Michelstadt betrachten. Dort kannst Du auch das beobachten, was @sp00n82 am Königstuhl sieht. Haufenweise KFZ von nah und fern mit Fahrradträgern. Der Bedarf ist so groß, dass er solche Hotspots an die Belastungsgrenze bringt. Konflikte mit anderen Nutzern bleiben nicht aus.


Mit dem Unterschied, dass die meisten am Königstuhl nicht die beiden legalen Strecken, sondern eben die höchst illegalen fahren. Und auch fahren wollen. ?


----------



## hardtails (15. Mai 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied, dass die meisten am Königstuhl nicht die beiden legalen Strecken, sondern eben die höchst illegalen fahren. Und auch fahren wollen. ?




Was aber größtenteils des Heidelberger Handhabung geschuldet ist


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Mai 2020)

Dass man nur als Vereinsmitglied oder mit Tageskarte die Strecken befahren darf, hilft sicherlich nicht (auch wenn das viele ignorieren, gerade beim Flowtrail). Aber selbst wenn dem nicht so wäre, die anderen Trails sind oftmals deutlich besser als die offiziellen.


----------



## Sandheide (16. Mai 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn dem nicht so wäre, die anderen Trails sind oftmals deutlich besser als die offiziellen.


Das liegt ja in der Sache der Natur. Da kann  man bauen wie man will und muss sich nicht an irgendwelchen Vorgaben halten.


----------



## iRider (16. Mai 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Auch das Thema Streckenbau ist sehr komplex. Da es in Deutschland fast nur illegalen Streckenbau gibt, ist die Qualität und die Sicherheit oft entsprechend mangelhaft.



Weiss nicht, eine Reihe der besten Trails die ich kenne sind nicht als offizielle MTB Strecken gebaut worden. Der größte Vorteil einer natürlich gewachsenen nicht offiziellen Strecke ist daß sie sich über die Jahre mit Hilfe der Hauptnutzer weiterentwickelt anstatt einmal von Didi Schneider und Co., die denken sie können Trails bauen, unter Brechsand erstickt wird. Nicht jeder will Flowtrails fahren, nicht jeder 5 m Doubles. Deshalb muss es einen guten Mix geben und zwar auch regional verteilt. Es hilft einem Jugendlichen aus DA nicht wenn es in Beerfelden einen Bikepark gibt wenn er da nur 2-3 mal im Jahr hinkommt. Und auch die Leute die mobil sind fahren wohl lieber Rad als ewig im Auto zu sitzen um irgendwo hinzufahren wo sie dann MTB fahren können, so geht es mir jedenfalls.

Der richtige Mix an Strecken in meinen Augen ist:

in den Städten Pumptracks und Fahrtechnikstrecken; kurz; mehr wie Spielplätze
stadtnah angelegte, spezielle MTB-only Trails ählich von Trailcentern in UK; hiermit kann man die Massen der verschiedenen Nutzer entzerren und verhindert Konflikte; relativ geringer Platzbedarf wenn man geschickt baut
in der Region: ausgeschilderter Bikerouten unter Nutzung von bestehenden Wegen (wenn Wanderwege genutzt werden dann ist Vorrang für Wanderer selbstverständlich) mit hier und da speziell gebauten, MTB-only "Schmankerl" Strecken die dann anspruchsvoller sein dürfen; wer sie nicht fahren kann bleibt auf der Hauptlinie
wo es das Gelände und der Naturschutz hergibt, Enduro und DH Strecken, evtl. auch als Teile der o.g. Bikerouten; MTB only
weiterhin volle Nutzbarkeit von Forstwegen und Wanderwegen, hier allerdings habe die anderen Nutzer Vorrang; bei hoch frequentierten Wanderwegen evtl. zeitliche Sperrungen für MTBs

Aber anstatt an Lösungen zu arbeiten setzt der Forst lieber auf plattmachen von jahrelang gewachsenen Strecken. Die sollten sich lieber anschauen wieso die so beliebt sind und sie entweder legalisieren oder, falls der Naturschutz im Wege steht, ähnliche Konzepte in der Nähe umsetzen.

Das angesprochene Problem MTBer zu organisieren hat aber noch eine andere Komponente. Wo ist die Bikeindustrie/Tourismusbranche in der Geschichte? Wenn die den lokalen Behörden vorrechnen würden wieviel Geld sie damit verdienen dann würde die Sache deutlich schneller gehen. In anderen Ländern (speziell USA) sind es oft engagierte lokale Shops die Trailbau und -legalisierung antreiben. Da gibt es dann einen Ansprechpartner, nicht in Vereinen organisierte MTBer haben einen Bezugspunkt wo sie sich einbringen können ohne Vereinsmeierei mitmachen zu müssen, usw.. In Deutschland habe ich immer das Gefühl Händler sind mit Leib und Seele Verkäufer und nicht MTBer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (16. Mai 2020)

iRider schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, eine Reihe der besten Trails die ich kenne sind nicht als offizielle MTB Strecken gebaut worden.


...ja, das ist überwiegend so. Und sicheres Bauen eines illegalen Trails würde gar noch den "Vorsatz" einer Straftat erhöhen. Bsp. ein "Achtung" Schild vor einem illegalem Gap. Die größere Erdbewegung, um einen Drop zur Not auch abrollbar zu machen. Das Freiräumen des Sturzraumes einer Landezone oder eines Anliegers von gefährlichen, trockenen, Speerartigen, Baumbestandteilen.  All das gilt dann als "massiver Eingriff" und als "vorhandenes Bewusstsein der Errichtung eines gefährlichen Bauwerkes". 



iRider schrieb:


> Wo ist die Bikeindustrie/Tourismusbranche in der Geschichte? Wenn die den lokalen Behörden vorrechnen würden wieviel Geld sie damit verdienen dann würde die Sache deutlich schneller gehen.



Den Zusammenschluss gibt es bereits:









						Home - Mountainbike Tourismusforum Deutschland
					

Home Herzlich willkommenbeim Mountainbike Tourismusforum Deutschland Wir arbeiten täglich daran, das Biken in Deutschland flächendeckend möglich zu machen. Naturverträglich, niedrigschwellig zugänglich und ökonomisch tragfähig. Deutschland hat das Potenzial sich zu einer der TOP 5 Mountainbike...




					www.mountainbike-tourismusforum.de
				




Es ist jedoch recht schwierig, eine Prognose über das "Geld verdienen" zu erstellen, und dann noch Adressatengerecht zu vermitteln. Der Entscheidungsträger einer Behörde verdient daran eh nichts. Interessant wird es langsam, wenn das MTB mal die gesellschaftliche Stellung des Skifahrens erreicht. Doch da arbeitet ein kleiner "laut schreiender" Teil der MTBler recht aktiv dagegen. Das Pedelec sorgt für eine massive Verbreitung des MTB, und für das Interesse in weiten Kreisen der Bevölkerung abseits von einer kleinen Gruppe austrainierter Männer zwischen 20 und 60. Die "Gefahr" des Pedelec, der deutlich steigenden Nutzungsfrequenz wird zwangsläufig erst einmal zu Folgen führen, wie hier... ...wie den Grund des Threads.

In "meinem" Falle hier, ist der Forst offen für eine Legalisierung. Der Geopark übernähme die organisatorische, logistische, werbliche Unterstützung. "Baumeister" hätte ich auf Zuruf schnell. Eine betroffene Gemeinde steht der Sache ebenfalls neutral bis offen gegenüber. In der anderen Gemeinde beschäftigt man sich nun gerade mit dem Thema. ...ist ja alles noch ganz frisch.  Ich werde eh berichten, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## iRider (16. Mai 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...ja, das ist überwiegend so. Und sicheres Bauen eines illegalen Trails würde gar noch den "Vorsatz" einer Straftat erhöhen. Bsp. ein "Achtung" Schild vor einem illegalem Gap. Die größere Erdbewegung, um einen Drop zur Not auch abrollbar zu machen. Das Freiräumen des Sturzraumes einer Landezone oder eines Anliegers von gefährlichen, trockenen, Speerartigen, Baumbestandteilen.  All das gilt dann als "massiver Eingriff" und als "vorhandenes Bewusstsein der Errichtung eines gefährlichen Bauwerkes".



Wenn man richtig baut dann fallen die Drops auch nicht so auf. Mir wurde, als ich noch in der Gegend wohnte, eine Strecke gezeigt die kaum sichtbar war, und langsam gerollte keine Sprünge hatte. Wenn man aber wusste wo die Geländekanten waren an denen man abziehen konnte und die entsprechende Grundgeschwindigkeit erreicht hat, dann konnte man schon gut Luft unter die Reifen bekommen.



Das-Licht schrieb:


> Interessant wird es langsam, wenn das MTB mal die gesellschaftliche Stellung des Skifahrens erreicht. Doch da arbeitet ein kleiner "laut schreiender" Teil der MTBler recht aktiv dagegen. Das Pedelec sorgt für eine massive Verbreitung des MTB, und für das Interesse in weiten Kreisen der Bevölkerung abseits von einer kleinen Gruppe austrainierter Männer zwischen 20 und 60. Die "Gefahr" des Pedelec, der deutlich steigenden Nutzungsfrequenz wird zwangsläufig erst einmal zu Folgen führen, wie hier... ...wie den Grund des Threads.



Pedelecs sind keine MTBs! Und ja, wegen den ganzen Anfängern die keine Ahnung von den Problemen mit Trailnutzung und der Etiquette haben und den Händler die sich einen Sch... drum scheren was der Verkauf von diesen Teilen anrichtet solange der Rubel rollt sind wir hier. Ausserdem würde ich niemals MTB-fahren mit Skitourismus gleichsetzen wenn man es Gemeinden schmackhaft machen will. Naturzerstörung, grölende After Ski Parties und Horden von Leuten im Ort wird wohl doch die meisten Gemeinden die nicht eh schon Skibetrieb haben eher verschrecken. Hier sollte man eher das UK Trailcenter-Beispiel anbringen.
Das Beispiel das ich immer nutze ist der Reitsport. Ein Sport den nur recht wenige ausüben, meist naturverträglich und mit einer kommerziellen Komponente die die lokale Ökonomie unterstützt (Reithöfe, Ställe, lokale Bauern). Und schau mal wieviele Reitwege es überall gibt. Erstaunlich, aber dank guter Lobbyarbeit und einem positiven Auftreten möglich obwohl es ähnlich viel Konfliktpotential mit anderen Nutzern gibt wie beim Mountainbiken.



Das-Licht schrieb:


> In "meinem" Falle hier, ist der Forst offen für eine Legalisierung. Der Geopark übernähme die organisatorische, logistische, werbliche Unterstützung. "Baumeister" hätte ich auf Zuruf schnell. Eine betroffene Gemeinde steht der Sache ebenfalls neutral bis offen gegenüber. In der anderen Gemeinde beschäftigt man sich nun gerade mit dem Thema. ...ist ja alles noch ganz frisch.  Ich werde eh berichten, wie es weiter geht.



Ja, klingt gut. Leider höre man das schon seit 30 Jahren. Ist mMn eine Hinhaltetaktik. Aber gut, probier es, viel Glück! Wie ich schon anfangs geschrieben habe, solange es keine flächendeckende Anerkennung des Bedarfs nach einer ausreichenden Anzahl an "Sportstätten" für uns MTBer gibt wird es immer nur lokale Lösungen geben. Und wenn es die E-Mopeds sind die das mit sich bringen dann sind sie doch wenigstens für etwas gut.


----------



## Das-Licht (21. Mai 2020)

Hier zuerst Bilder zu der Sperrung am Eichelberg bei Oberflockenbach. 
 Der Bericht: 








						Illegale Trails am Eichelberg
					

Naturschutz: Jagdpächter schlagen Alarm / Absolutes Verbot für Mountainbiker in „Wildruhezonen“



					www.wnoz.de
				













Dies ist eigentlich ein Rückeweg, und auch breiter als zwei Meter. Hier wurde auch das Betreten verboten. Von oben hängt das gleiche Schild. Der Weg wurde mindestens ein Jahrzehnt befahren. Weiterhin gibt es noch einen (also weiterhin tatsächlich nur einen!) "illegalen"  Endurotrail, der ebenfalls gesperrt ist. Letzterer führt durch einen Buchen- u. Fichtenhochwald ohne Unterholz. Das ist nach Jägerdefinition eigentlich kein Wildruhebereich. 

Die Wanderwege sind weiterhin frei, dürfen ja allerdings, da teilweise schmaler als 2 Meter eigentlich nicht befahren werden, wobei... ...die Mountainbiker zerstören ja die Vegetation und sorgen für Erosion, was man an diesem ehemals schmalem Wanderweg gut erkennen kann.  



 

...ich formuliere es mal vorsichtig so... ...ich kann dort mit der aktuellen Situation leben. Der Endurotrail war kurz und nicht wirklich lohnenswert. Und so bleibt ein Streckenteil von ca. 200 Metern übrig, welches nun nicht mehr befahren - und begangen! - werden darf.


----------



## Das-Licht (21. Mai 2020)

In diesem Beitrag geht es um eine echte Frechheit! 








						Einige Mountainbiker halten sich nicht an Beschilderungen
					

Gemeinde will Beschilderung verbessern



					www.wnoz.de
				




(...leider wohl für Viele hinter einer Bezahlschranke...) 





Der Weg über die Wiese ist ein Fahrweg. Zusätzlich wurde auch gleich noch das anschkließende Waldstück mit dem dortigen Rundweg für MTB gesperrt (siehe Karte).  Der betroffene Weg wir seit "Ewigkeit" genutzt; als Wanderweg und später dann auch von den MTBlern. Der Höhensattel über den der Weg führt, ist ca. 15 Kilometer Odenwaldeinwärts von der Rheinebene aus, die erste Möglichkeit ohne deutliche Umwege und Höhenmeterverluste, vom Lärmfeuer bei Reichelsheim bis nach Neckarsteinach zu kommen. Die dort angebotene Geopark-MTB Strecke "A1" ist dazu keine Alternative.





Dieses Schild steht von beiden Seiten des Weges. 





Betroffen sind die markierten Bereiche.


----------



## L+M (21. Mai 2020)

Was ist daran eine Frechheit? Der Eigentümer schützt sein privates Eigentum... Warum nur vor MTBler wird wohl nur er wissen. Aber wird seinen Grund haben. Da reicht ein schwarzes Schaf... Und wir wissen alle, dass es die unter MTBler, Wander, Joggern oder Walkern genauso gibt. Deswegen hilft da nur aufpassen was man tut, Aufklärung gegenüber Fehlverhalten, Rücksicht usw... Aber das sind wohl Dinge die allgemein etwas verloren gehen. Vielleicht hilft ein gemeinsames Gespräch?


----------



## JensDey (21. Mai 2020)

@Das-Licht
Ich kann das Drama jetzt auch nicht recht verstehen. Es gibt doch kein Recht auf optimale Verbindungen. 
Wurde der Wald deswegen gesperrt, weil sonst der Privatweg alternativlos wird.
Hier bei Leutershausen wird der Pavillon weg auch jedes Jahr nur für den Marathon freigegeben und danach wieder mit einem Stamm versperrt. Warum, keine Ahnung. Ist aber auch kein Drama.


----------



## Das-Licht (21. Mai 2020)

L+M schrieb:


> Was ist daran eine Frechheit?


...Du kennst offensichtlich die Situation vor Ort nicht.  Doch unabhängig davon, wirst auch Du gelesen haben, dass hier den Radfahrern das Ausreißen von Weidepfählen und Elektrozaungeräten unterstellt wird, was recht "einseitig" ist um es vorsichtig zu formulieren, wenn man weiß, dass dort ein Hauptwanderweg, zwei Nordic-Walking Routen, eine beliebte Gassirunde und eine Verbindung zu anderen Land-u. Forstwirtschaftlichen Flächen anderer Eigner entlang führt. In unmittelbarer Nähe ist ein großer Parkplatz mit einer "Allah-Hopp" Anlage, und entsprechend viel Publikum. Von all Denen war es natürlich Niemand. Es waren die bösen, bösen Radfahrer, die - am Weidezaun angekommen - jeweils rechts oder links über Fahrspuren vorbei könnten; und das bisher die Jahre über auch so gehandhabt haben, wenn dort dicht war. Für Fußgänger ist das bald 300m Umweg. Und welche Intention sollte ausgerechnet, und exklusiv ein MTBler haben, ein Elektrozaungerät oder einen Fiberglasstab (das sind die Weidezaunpfähle) heraus zu reißen? 

Und warum wird schon die Zufahrt beidseitig, dahin gesperrt? Und warum ein kompletter Waldrundweg, der die Weide nicht im entferntsten tangiert?  Und Du hast das auch gelesen, dass dort "die Radler falsch fahren" und auf die "richtigen Wege" (es gibt nur eine ausgschilderte Route) gelenkt werden sollen. Zu deutsch: Alles abseits der A1 Route "darf" nicht mit dem Rad befahren werden. So hätte es dort die Gemeinde gerne. Das wäre von den vielen weißen Linien, die Du auf der Karte siehst ( und es gibt noch mehr, auf Google nicht sichtbare Wege), eine Einzige, die großteils durch den Ort führt.  Du findest die Karte dazu, hier: 




__





						Abtsteinach A 1
					

Mountainbike-Projekt des Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald mit ausgeschilderten Mountainbike-Rundstrecken und Verbindungsstrecken.




					www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de
				




Hier wird aus meiner Sicht versucht, in großem Stil das freie Betretungsrecht auszuhebeln.


----------



## L+M (21. Mai 2020)

Schon mal überlegt, ob ein Fahrradfahrer dabei gesehen wurde z.B? Muss ja ned mal ein local MTB-hero gewesen sein. Und ja, ich kenne die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht. Aber mit der Problematik seid ihr im Odenwald ja nicht alleine. Gibt genügend Beispiele, wo sich sowas wiederholt...
Das "freie Betretungsrecht" hört bei "Privatbesitz" schon immer auf. Da wird nix ausgehebelt. Was nützt dir denn die freie Zufahrt zu nem gesperrtem Abschnitt? Nix! Also sperrt man/die Behörde eben früher. Auf den Schilder ist doch deutlich zu lesen: Betreten und befahren verboten. Gilt also auch für Wander usw...


----------



## Das-Licht (21. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Es gibt doch kein Recht auf optimale Verbindungen.



...Nein, das Recht gibt es nicht.  Es gäbe jedoch die Möglichkeit einer Umleitung. Derzeit gibt es nur zwei "Alternativen". Entweder man fährt über die Orts-u. Landstraße zum nächsten Anschlusspunkt. Das ist jetzt aktuell die kürzeste Variante (ca. 1 Km und 200hm mehr) - und die gefährlichste.  Oder man nimmt die , jetzt vorgeschriebene "A1" Route, mit ca. 6 Kilometer Umweg und 300 hm.


JensDey schrieb:


> Wurde der Wald deswegen gesperrt, weil sonst der Privatweg alternativlos wird.


Nein.  Viele Leute aus dem Ort sind auch für eine Minirunde einfach nur den Rundweg im Wald gefahren, oder von dort aus, runter ins Gorxheimertal.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass ich den Zeitungsartikel anders wahr nehme, als Du oder L+M... ...was wohl auch mit meiner Ortskenntnis zusammenhängt.  In dem Artikel werden die MTBler wieder mal als die einzg Bösen dargestellt und dem unbedarftem Leser wird klar suggeriert, MTBler dürften nur auf den ausgewiesenen Geopark Strecken fahren.

Was der Landwirt macht, ist ein anderes Kapitel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (21. Mai 2020)

Laut komoot gibt es eine passable Umfahrung auf einem SingletSingletrail und man käme direkt wieder an der Zusammenführung von rot und grün raus. Das nützt nur wenig, weil dann doch wieder über die Privatwiese muss. 
Also doch durchs Dorf damit man wieder auf Hohenstrasse kommt. 
Da bleibt nix anderes übrig, als den Wiesenbesitzer mal auf ein gutes Abendessen einladen und klären, warum er sich so verhält. 
Sollten wir das als nichtlokal falsch interpretieren, müsstest du es besser schildern.


----------



## maxito (21. Mai 2020)

Problem ist doch eher die einseitige Presse. Das der Wiesenbesitzer eine spezielle Meinung zu Radfahrern hat mag sein. Aber wenn in der Presse einzig seine Sicht der Dinge wiedergegeben werden, dann ist das schlechter Journalismus. Als Außenstehender liest es sich so, als ob die Biker alle quer über seine Wiese fahren würden, der Fahrweg bleibt unerwähnt. In den verlinkten Artikeln aus der PResse hier wird immer auf die offiziellen Bikestrecken verwiesen, der gemeine Leser schließt dann daraus, dass die Biker auf den anderen Wegen nicht fahren dürften.


----------



## Das-Licht (21. Mai 2020)

L+M schrieb:


> Das "freie Betretungsrecht" hört bei "Privatbesitz" schon immer auf. Da wird nix ausgehebelt.



Lese nochmal den Artikel und meinen Kommentar dazu. Es geht dabei nicht um den Privatbesitz, sondern darum welche Wege für Radfahrer "falsch" und "richtig" (nur der A1 ) sind.


L+M schrieb:


> Auf den Schilder ist doch deutlich zu lesen: Betreten und befahren verboten. Gilt also auch für Wander usw...


Nein. Lese nochmal den Zeitungsbericht, meinen Beitrag und das Schild. Nur für Mountainbiker ist das Befahren verboten.


JensDey schrieb:


> Sollten wir das als nichtlokal falsch interpretieren, müsstest du es besser schildern.


Ja. Ich hätte expliziter auf die - ja später nachgeholt - Stellen im Artikel eingehen sollen, die kritisch sind. Doch die Hauptintention meines Beitrages ist es, Euch, Nichtlocals, darauf hinzuweisen, dass dort nicht mehr gefahren werden kann, und dass man nun über die Ortsstraße fahren muss. Aktuell ist der Wegeabschnitt noch in vielen Kommot, Strava, Trailforks, etc. Routen vorhanden. Wer dann als Ortsunkundiger tatsächlich der "A1" folgt, macht einen riesigen Umweg.  ...und nebenbei... ...eben nochmal nachgeschaut... ...wer als Ortsunkundiger tatsächlich der "A1" Beschilderung aus Süden kommend, folgt, der fährt automatisch bald über 20 Kilometer der Strecke ab, um an den "Anschlusspunkt" zu kommen. Aktuell sind da keine Umleitungsschilder. Ich werde das mal bei den Verantwortlichen ansprechen, dort entsprechend auszuschildern.


----------



## Das-Licht (21. Mai 2020)

...also die Angelegenheit bei Abtsteinach nimmt etwas Fahrt auf...

Ich werde mich dort nun bei der Gemeinde als Privatperson beschweren, und dort auch weiterhin durchfahren, da die Schilder keine Rechtsgrundlage haben. ...habe ich noch heute abgeklärt. Klasse wäre es, wenn sich bei mir per PM weitere MTBler aus der Region melden, die betroffen sind, betroffen sein könnten. Ein Brief mit einer Unterschriftenliste macht sich ganz gut. Und es ist der erste Schritt. Der Versuch einer gütlichen Einigung, bevor es in die andere Richtung juristisch eskaliert. Also über PM würde ich mich freuen. Weiter gebe ich jetzt hier keine Infos mehr darüber raus.

...und wer mich etwas kennt, der kann sich denken, dass da womöglich ein "background" ist, wenn ich so aktiv werde...

p.s. In den nächsten Tagen werden dort vorerst Umleitungsschilder angebracht.
So sieht dann die Umleitung aus:

<iframe src="https://www.komoot.de/tour/187917801/embed?profile=1" width="100%" height="580" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>Umleitung


----------



## JensDey (21. Mai 2020)

Super Engagement


----------



## L+M (21. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (25. Mai 2020)

...nach aktuellem Stand, könnte der Landwirt im Recht sein, da die Gemeinde der Sperrung zugestimmt hat. Auf landwirtschaftlichen Flächen zählt das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz und das Landesnaturschutzgesetz. Und speziell in Hessen gibt es hier die Ausnahme, dass Gemeinden eigenverantwortlich in Verbindung mit dem Eigentümer handeln können. §27.2 -2
...ich bleibe trotzdem dran, in der Hoffnung eine Lösung zu finden.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde es gut, dass du etwas bewegen möchtest und bin gespannt wie sich das Thema weiterentwickelt. Ich hoffe du kommst etwas besser voran als das bei uns im letzten Jahr der Fall war.

Ich war bei der Beantragung und dem Bau des Fuchstrails an erster Front dabei, deshalb weiß ich wieviel Arbeit hinter deinem Vorhaben und der Abstimmung zwischen Stadt, Forst, Naturschutzbehörde und den weiteren Interessengruppen steckt. Anfangs sind wir mit einer Hand voll Mountainbiker gestartet hatten wir das Ziel vor Augen über den Verein immer mehr Mitstreiter zu gewinnen, um uns als organisiertes Sprachrohr für mehr Trails an der Bergstraße einsetzen zu können. Mit dem Fuchstrail mussten wir in den ersten Jahren als Vereinstrecke starten und haben das aus verschiedensten Gründen auch so beibehalten. Neben der Vereinsstrecke, die eine Vielzahl von Bauwerken enthält, setzen wir uns seit Beginn unserer Gründung für weitere Strecken in Form eines öffentlichen Trail Netzes ein.

Nach all den Jahren und unserer positiven Entwicklung müsste man meinen, dass wir eine mehr als optimale Ausgangssituation für die Beantragung eines weiteren Mountainbike Projekts haben. Die Mitgliederzahlen des Vereins sind Jahr für Jahr angestiegen, aktuell knapp 500. Und das an unserem kleinen Spot, diese Zahl spricht eigentlich schon für sich. Wir kennen uns mit den Gegebenheiten und den Problemen in der Region aus, wir arbeiten mit dem Forst was unseren Streckenbau angeht auf einer wirklich guten Vertrauensbasis, unsere Baukenntnisse sind denke ich auch nicht die schlechtesten und in der Umsetzung qualitativ hochwertig und immer sehr naturverbunden, wir verfügen über die Manpower und das Material für die technische Umsetzung… etc.

Mit anderen Worten, wir könnten die Strecken frei Haus für 0 € Liefern. Nicht etwa wie verschiedenste Projekte bei denen die Stadt Unmengen an Geld dafür verschleudern musste.

All das hat leider nicht zum durchschlagenden Erfolg geführt. Zum Thema Touristik und co. ist bei uns denke ich das Problem, dass zumindest vor Corona niemand auf zusätzliche Gäste angewiesen war, somit ist das für uns kein brauchbarer Hebel.  

Wir hatten es nach enormen Anstrengungen Mitte letzten Jahres endlich geschafft einen Runden Tisch mit der Stadt, dem Forst und dem Geo Naturpark durchzuführen.

Zäh wurde das ganze schon beim Sichten Karten und den von uns vorgeschlagenen Strecken, die direkt ausgeschlossen wurden. Mit ausreichend spotten von alternativgebieten hätte man sein Trailnetz sicher auch über ein paar Umwege zusammen stückeln können. Aber genau hier war das Problem, das tracken geeigneter Trails nimmt einige Zeit in Anspruch wenn man etwas vernünftiges in teilweise unbekanntem Gebiet auf die Beine stellen möchte.

Die Nächste Hürde war dann der Klassiker, wer würde im Fall einer Genehmigung die Gestattungsverträge unterschreiben. Da wird die Luft dann erfahrungsgemäß dünn. Die Stadt hatte sich relativ schnell rausgenommen, der Geo Naturpark hat zu dem Zeitpunkt grundsätzlich keine Streckenverträge unterschrieben, und selbst wenn der Verein sich dazu hätte durchringen können, hätte es die Auflage gegeben, dass man aufgrund der enormen Baumschäden für die Wegesicherung aufkommen muss. Das bedeutet, wenn dann mal ein ordentliches Sturmtief anrückt, könnten theoretisch mehrere tausend Euro Rückekosten auf den Verein zu kommen. Die Entfernung großer Sturmschäden darf nur von Fachfirmen durchgeführt werden.

Das war ein Abriss unserer letzten Trail Beantragungsversuche für die Bergstraße. Ich werde das Thema in den nächsten Wochen wieder aufnehmen und mal nachhaken wie wir da weiter machen.

Weiteres gerne PN


----------



## Perga (9. Juni 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...Diese konzertierte Aktion kommt nicht ohne eine Ansammlung von Gründen.
> Immer mehr MTBler nutzen komoot, STRAVA, Trailforks, etc. . Die gefahrenen Trails werden dann nicht "privat" gespeichert, sondern "öffentlich" gezeigt.  Auch über Mundpropaganda läuft da natürlich viel. Den Rest geben dann diverse Videos auf Youtube.



Warum soll durch Strava Komoot und co eine Mehrbelastung der Strecken entstehen?

Bsp: wenn ich am Wochenende mal nicht lokal fahre, also zb am Königstuhl, biker für die der Königstuhl lokal ist, meine Homestrecke nutzen, entsteht ja keine Mehrbelastung, als wenn jeder an den Tag seine Hausstrecke nutzt.

Wenn man die Abwechslung nicht nutzen könnte, würde sicherlich noch mehr illegal gebaut werden, wer möchte schon gerne im Hamsterrad fahren.

Die Mehrbelastung der Strecken kommt hauptsächlich durch Pedelec Fahrer!

Leute welche früher nur einmal der Berg hochgekommen sind (wenn überhaupt), schaffen es damit locker dreimal ohne eine Schweißperle auf der Stirn zu haben. Und mit steigender Akkukapazität wird dies noch zunehmen.


----------



## JensDey (9. Juni 2020)

Komoot und Co. sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Auf der einen Seite verringern möglichst viele gute interessante Wege den Druck auf einzelne Wege. Gerade Alternativen für HotSpots sind natürlich wichtig.
Aber illegale geduldete Trails verlieren ihren Insider-Status und mit der Frequenz erwachen dann auch die Probleme. Bei illegal gebauten oder "verschönerten" Trails wäre es durchaus sinnvoll, wenn sie privat bleiben und die Herausfroderung des selber finden erhalten bleibt. Ein Großteil der Biker sind zu bequem selber zu exploren und das ist auch gut so.
Alles, was Wanderweg ist, ist sowieso da und das reicht meist auch.


----------



## Perga (9. Juni 2020)

Private bleiben ?  Wenn diese Leute nur ihre „privaten“ Trails nutzen würden, wäre das ja noch ok.

Tun sie aber nicht!
Sie probieren ihre geheim zu halten, nutzen aber gerne die Infrastruktur die von anderen MTBler erstellt und instandgehalten wird mit – das ist IMO ziemlich Assi…


----------



## JensDey (9. Juni 2020)

Das stimmt schon. Wobei es mir, wie gesagt um "illegale" neu erstellte Trails geht. 
Wenn geduldete Trails gepflegt und verbessert werden und von allen genutzt werden ist das nicht anders als Wanderwege: die pflegen auch nur wenige und sehr viele, inkl. mtb nutzen diese.


----------



## Das-Licht (9. Juni 2020)

Perga schrieb:


> Warum soll durch Strava Komoot und co eine Mehrbelastung der Strecken entstehen?


Hallo, 
Du darfst davon ausgehen, dass ich das nicht ins Blaue hinein schreibe, sondern sehr genau weiß, in Bezug auf die Strecke, um die es primär geht. Das möchte ich aus verschiedenen Gründen hier auch nicht weiter erläutern. 



Perga schrieb:


> Die Mehrbelastung der Strecken kommt hauptsächlich durch Pedelec Fahrer!



Mit den "bösen" Pedelecfahrern, die Du mutmaßlich meinst, hat das nicht im Geringsten etwas zu tun. Diese Gruppe der Freizeitradler, würde sich da nicht mal zu Fuß runter trauen.  Und die wenigen Pedelecfahrer, die dort fahren - also auch ich - wissen, was sie tun. Eine Mehrbelastung entsteht daurch nicht, da es die gleichen Leute sind, die dort schon vor fünf oder zehn oder noch mehr Jahren, mit dem MTB runter sind. 



Perga schrieb:


> Private bleiben ? Wenn diese Leute nur ihre „privaten“ Trails nutzen würden, wäre das ja noch ok.
> 
> Tun sie aber nicht!
> Sie probieren ihre geheim zu halten, nutzen aber gerne die Infrastruktur die von anderen MTBler erstellt und instandgehalten wird mit – das ist IMO ziemlich Assi…



..."private" Trails bleiben, blieben oft geheim. Und ja, es wurden/werden dann auch andere "private" Trails gefahren. Aber nicht im Internet öffentlich geteilt. Man verständigt sich untereinander. das ist eher sozial denn assozial. Man nutzt gegenseitig als "Gast" die andere Infrastruktur.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Juni 2020)

Perga schrieb:


> Warum soll durch Strava Komoot und co eine Mehrbelastung der Strecken entstehen?


Weil jeder sieht wo die Strecken sind (übrigens auch der Forst) da versuchen leider auch Anfänger irgendwo runter zu kommen und zerbremsen alles, andere meinen irgend welche Rekorde fahren zu müssen und fahren in Kurven gerade aus, die Krönung ist dann wenn E-Biker meinen Sie müssten versuchen den Trail hoch zu fahren


----------



## JensDey (10. Juni 2020)

Trail hoch ist das einzige, was auch mich nervt. Das ist eine weitere Erhöhung des Gefahrenpotentials.
Eine zusätzliche Abnutzung vermute ich nicht, denn das Verhältnis runter zu hoch wird unkritisch ausfallen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das so viele wirklich beherrschen.
Da wird man einfach versuchen müssen Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten. z.B im e-mtb-Forum. Es muss ja kein Verbot sein, aber kritische Hotspot-Trails müssen eben nicht sein.


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Juni 2020)

Wer existierende Trails mit Komoot befährt oder verfälscht, oder existierende oder verfälschte Trails zusätzlich durch bauliche Maßnahmen zu illegalen Trails macht und über Komoot in Verkehr bringt, wird mit Trailsperrung nicht unter zwei Jahren bestraft! Leute - fahrt doch einfach da lang wo es möglich ist und spart euch euer Pseudogelaber von "geheim, illegal oder Pedelec-Fahrern". Wenn ihr unbedingt wie die Bekloppten durch die ungepflegte Natur ballern müsst (und damit meine ich ALLE) dann macht das doch in eurem Garten oder einem Bikepark. Es gibt genug Trails und Wege für alle und man muss sich nicht jedes Mal in Konfrontation begeben. Versetzt euch in die Lage der Nicht-MTB-Pedelecler und fragt euch ob ihr dann mit dem jeweiligen Verhalten einverstanden wärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (10. Juni 2020)

Ein einspuriger Wanderweg ist in beide Richtungen begeh- und befahrbar. In BW ist dies jedoch verboten, ihn zu befahren. 

Ein ausgewiesener MTB Singletrail ist entweder durch Kennzeichnung richtungsgebunden, oder ebenfalls in beide Richtungen befahrbar. Derart ausgewiesene - und somit genehmigte - Singletrails, gibt es bundesweit jedoch nur homöopathisch. 

Ausgewiesene MTB Strecken, Vereinsstrecken, Enduro- u. Downhillstrecken sind richtungsgebunden. Bsp. Bikepark Beerfelden, DH Trails in Heidelberg und Bensheim-Fuchstrail. 

Bei so genannten "illegalen" Trails gibt es zwar in der Regel eine, von den Erbauern gewünschte, Richtung, doch aufgrund der "Nichtexistenz" gäbe es maximal eine moralische Empörung über das Befahren, entgegen der von den Erbauern erdachten Fahrtrichtung. Ein "Rechtsanspruch" lässt sich da nicht ableiten.  Und wenn es relativ problemlos möglich ist, gegen die von den Erbauern gewünschte Fahrtrichtung zu fahren, was spräche dann dagegen? 

In der Regel sind jedoch die - mir bekannten, und von mir als Solche erkennbaren - "illegalen" Trails, selbst mit einem Pedelec, nicht gegen die von den Erbauern erdachte Fahrtrichtung befahrbar, weil es schlicht technisch und physikalisch nahezu unmöglich ist. Wenige akrobatisch talentierte Trialspezialisten, würden das wohl fertig bringen, doch da würde ich mich nicht ärgern. Das hätte meinen Respekt. 

Ohne gesonderte Regelung vor Ort, spricht das allgemeine Betretungsrecht dafür, Wege in beide Richtungen zu befahren.


----------



## Das-Licht (28. April 2021)

...es gibt Neues und Positives zu berichten, und nun hängt es letztlich an:



Das-Licht schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Anlass treibt auch mich an, mal wieder zu versuchen, hier mit Anderen zusammen, etwas Legales zu organisieren. Das wurde hier in der Region schon mehrfach versucht, und es scheiterte regelmäßig an.... ...den MTBlern. Fahren will jeder. Doch organisieren, dicke Bretter bohren, planen, (später dann bauen und auch Veratwortung übernehmen) ...da fehlt dann plötzlich die Zeit.


...es reicht uns schon die "passive" Mitgliedschaft. Du musst nix bauen, organisieren, planen, uns einfach nur als passives Vereinsmitglied unterstützen.





Wir brauchen hier vor Ort eine beträchtliche Anzahl an Mitgliedern, mindestens 20 sind angedacht , "erforderlich" , die es den Genehmigungsverantwortlichen gegenüber rechtfertigt, dass ein Verein aus dem Bereich Oberzent, Michelstadt, Erbach, auch hier aktiv ist. Es ist quasi der letzte Baustein vor der Genehmigung.

Warum macht das kein bestehender Verein vor Ort?
Weil es keinen MTB-e.V. in der Region gibt.
Weil die Sportvereine, die zwar teilweise MTB-Gruppen haben, daran keinerlei Interesse haben. Ballsport und Leichtathletik sind deren Interesse. Das MTB läuft dort nur als Trainingsünterstützung nebenher.

Unabhängig vom Buchklingentrail zählt jedes Mitglied, welches die Mümlingtaler haben. Nur durch "Masse" kann man ein "allgemeines Interesse" bekunden, um eben auch weitere Projekte durchzusetzen; eine ERB1 auf Niveau der MI1 ist ebenfalls vom Verein in Planung.  Eine starke " Kräftegruppe" im Bereich Rhein-Neckar/Bergstraße wird dann hoffentlich auch "politisch" hier mittel- u. langfristig etwas bewegen können.

Der Buchklingentrail wird - sofern wir das erforderliche "allgemeine Interesse" zusammen bekommen, in die Geo-Naturpark Strecke GO1 Gorxheimertal eingepflegt, und dient dann als alternativer Streckenbestandteil.
Wenn ich bsp. samstags einige Stunden im Bereich des Trails bin (Winter, Holzeinschlag), befahren ihn teils über 30-40 FahrerInnen. Der Trail sollte Anfang letzten Jahres aufgund des coronabedingten Verkehrsaufkommens (der Förster zählte in 2h im April 30 FahrerInnen) "platt" gemacht werden, da er ja illegal ist, und "in den Fokus" kam. In Gesprächen konnte das dann aufgeschoben werden mit der Auflage, den Trail irgendwie offiziell zu machen.

Dieser Prozess ist nun so gut wie abgeschlossen, mit all dem Papierkram, der vor Ort Begehung, etc. . Kein Genehmigungsverantwortlicher setzt da nun letztlich jedoch seine Unterschrift drunter, nur weil irgend ein Verein irgendwo in Deutschland, mit zwei, drei Mitgliedern vor Ort, sagt, "wir kümmern uns".

Wer den S2-Trail kennt (oder noch kennenlernen möchte) und auch befährt, darf sich gerne passiv oder auch aktiv (Trailpflege) in Form einer Mitgliedschaft am Erhalt beteiligen. Aktiv kann man dann natürlich auch in Michelstadt, oder ggf. bei weiteren Projekten sein. Bsp.: Der Bau der MI1 dauerte gut zwei Jahre und hatte wochenends ständig mehrere Teams im Einsatz, so dass in Spitzenzeiten an die 40 Leute bauten. Natürlich ist der Buchklingentrail noch nicht zu 100% durch... ...doch zu 90%. Erreichen wir hier die mindestens 20 Mitglieder, sehe ich es als hochwahrscheinlich an, dass der Trail noch diesen Sommer offiziell wird. Erreichen wir die Vorgaben nicht, dann wird es nach dem nächsten Holzeinschlag im Herbst, den Trail nicht mehr geben; das ist sicher.

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Ihr uns - und damit auch die regionale MTB-Gemeinde - unterstützt.









						Der beste Routenplaner zum Radfahren, Wandern und Laufen | Komoot
					

Der leistungsfähigste Outdoor-Routenplaner für perfekte Fahrrad- MTB- und Rennradtouren, die schönsten Wanderungen und die besten Lauf- und Joggingstrecken.




					www.komoot.de
				









						Mümlingtalradler e.V. – Das Sprachrohr für alle Biker und Tourenradler im Mümlingtal und darüber hinaus.
					






					www.muemlingtalradler.de
				




[email protected]


----------



## JensDey (28. April 2021)

Wollt ihr nicht mal einen "Tag des offenen Trails" machen. Ich würde 3 zahlungskräftige Fahrer mitbringen, die ggf einsteigen.


----------



## Das-Licht (28. April 2021)

...ich bin wegen Gelenksprengung Schulter für Monate aus dem Rennen, kann also keine "Führung" machen. Die Trails sind ja "offen". Aktuell sind Veranstaltungen ja leider nicht möglich. Eine nächste Veranstaltung, bei der auch die Mümlingtalradler dabei sein werden ist im September. Ich finde gerade den Link nicht. Als Du antwortetest war da in meinem Posting noch ein falscher Anhang drin.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (28. April 2021)

Glückwunsch. Nur ein Jahr nach den eher schlechten Nachrichten ein solch positives Ergebnis auf dem Tisch zu haben ist eine spitzen Leistung.

Super, dass ihr so viel Initiative zeigt und in alle Richtungen arbeitet. Neben dem Buchklingentrail auch die ERB1 in Angriff zu nehmen ist spitze!

Ich bin mittlerweile auch schon ein paar Jahre im Bereich Trailgenehmigungen aktiv. Neben dem Fuchstrail als Vereinsstrecke wollen wir seit einiger Zeit eine weitere Ergänzung für die Öffentlichkeit schaffen. Wir hatten bezüglich einem öffentlichen Trailnetz an der Bergstraße  bereits zwei runde Tische mit Forst, Stadt, Geo-Naturpark  Leider verläuft das ganze immer wieder im Sand, da niemand bereit ist die Verantwortung und somit auch die Unterschrift für einen Gestattungsvertrag zu übernehmen.

Es ist wirklich traurig, dass erfahrene Vereine in den Startlöchern stehen, die ein haufen ehrenamtliche Zeit, Geld und Material einringen könnten, und es die Verantwortlichen öffentlichen Stellen nicht einmal schaffen uns das Risiko von den Schultern zu nehmen. Wir können für null Euro liefern, aber keine Unterstützung weit und breit. Erst wenn alle Hürden durchbrochen sind,  wird für das Bewerben  der Strecken wieder Schlange gestanden. Soweit meine Erfahrung in unsrem Bereich....

Vielleicht können wir mal eine gemeinsame Veranstaltung mit den Vereinen, Gemeinden und Forstämtern organisieren um mal ein breiteres Stimmungsbild in der Region abzuklopfen und die Chancen aus solchen Projekten zu platzieren.

Ich freue mich dass es bei euch besser läuft, die Anmeldung zur Unterstützung ist raus


----------



## bastl-axel (28. April 2021)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> ..da niemand bereit ist die Verantwortung..  ..zu übernehmen..


Würde ich auch nicht, denn, wenn was Schlimmes passiert, kommt bestimmt irgendein Depp und fragt: Wer hat das denn genehmigt? Da hätte ich keine Lust darauf, deswegen verklagt zu werden.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (29. April 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Würde ich auch nicht, denn, wenn was Schlimmes passiert, kommt bestimmt irgendein Depp und fragt: Wer hat das denn genehmigt? Da hätte ich keine Lust darauf, deswegen verklagt zu werden.


Hier gilt es meiner meiner Meinung nach zu unterscheiden ob es sich um zusammengefrickelte Sprünge handelt die keiner ordentlichen Sicherheitsprüfung stand halten und ein hohes Gefahrenpotential für Leute aufweisen, die sich mal eben dort hin verirren. Offizielle Trails können in der Regel deutlich hochwertiger gebaut werden, da es kein Versteckspiel gibt, auch Hinweise auf Gefahrenstellen sind möglich.
Bei einem Naturtrail mit Waldtypischen Gefahren ohne riesen Bauwerke ist das risiko ohnehin deutlich geringer.

Für viele Wanderwege werden aktuell auch Veträge aufgrud Wegesicherungspflichten unterzeichnet, dann gibt es noch den ein oder anderen Trimmdich Pfad oder Waldspielplatz, dort ist es offensichtlich kein Problem das Risiko durch voraussichtlich öffentliche Stellen zu nehmen.

Der Knackpunkt ist doch, dass die Vorstände von kleinen Vereinen aktuell als Prellbock für das gesamte  Risiko der öffnetlichen Nutzung dienen sollen. Wenn man nicht in dieser Rolle ist sieht man das eventuell lockerer, aber warum sollen einige wenige Privatpersonen das Risiko für die Allgmeinheit tragen?

Bei einer Versicherung über eine Stadt stehen sicher ganz andere gewerbliche Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung, ohne dass der kleine Verein im Risiko steht. Der Verein leistet schon genug ehrenamtliche Arbeit  mit dem Bau, Begehungen und Streckenpflege.
Ich hoffe da kommen wir irgendwann mal hin.

Das Thema kann man zu tode diskutieren, ich wollte dir nur nochmal meinen Standpunkt aufzeigen, dass ich das  als mindeste Gegenleistung und Wertschätzung der Vereinsarbeit sehe. Immerhin bekommen die Städte und Gemeinden einen top Mehrwert für Ihr Freizeitangebot.


----------



## bastl-axel (29. April 2021)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Für viele Wanderwege werden aktuell auch Veträge aufgrud Wegesicherungspflichten unterzeichnet, dann gibt es noch den ein oder anderen Trimmdich Pfad oder Waldspielplatz, dort ist es offensichtlich kein Problem das Risiko durch voraussichtlich öffentliche Stellen zu nehmen.


Da ist das befürchtete Gefahrenpotential aber auch deutlich geringer und Wanderwege und Spielplätze werden von der Öffentlichkeit auch wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen. Oft sogar gefordert. Das sieht aber bei  "durch den Wald rasenden" MTBer schon deutlich anders aus.


Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> ..warum sollen einige wenige Privatpersonen das Risiko für die Allgmeinheit tragen?


Weil einige wenige Privatpersonen eine MTB-Strecke wollen?


Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Der Verein leistet schon genug ehrenamtliche Arbeit  mit dem Bau, Begehungen und Streckenpflege.


Das macht ihr aber doch in erster Linie für euch selbst.


Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> ..dass ich das  als mindeste Gegenleistung und Wertschätzung der Vereinsarbeit sehe.


Trotzdem muss doch einer die Verantwortung übernehmen und das für eine nicht besonders beliebte Sportart und da will sich kein  Politiker deswegen unbeliebt machen und wenn ich ständig sehe, wie sich hier bei mir und auch woanders, viele MTBer benehmen, kann ich das auch gut verstehen.


Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Immerhin bekommen die Städte und Gemeinden einen top Mehrwert für Ihr Freizeitangebot.


Oder es werden die Wanderer vergrätzt und das sind deutlich mehr.


----------



## JensDey (29. April 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss doch einer die Verantwortung übernehmen


Warum?
Es braucht nur eine sinnvolle Defintition des Wortes Gefahr. Ist ein natürlicher Drop von x dm weniger gefährlich als ein gebauter? Muss der Stein gesprengt werden?
Es wäre hier ein einfaches zu definieren, dass Sprünge bis zu einer Höhe, Länge, Tiefe ohne Zustimmung gebaut werden dürfen.
Darüberhinaus braucht es dann eine Zustimmung und einen Betreiber-Verein mit entsürechender Absicherung.
Kletter ich auf einen Baum, bin ich selbst schuld. Mache ich das im Steinbruch ist es auf einmal anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (29. April 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Warum?


Wenn es doch einer genehmigen und auch unterschreiben muss, dann übernimmt dieser Mensch auch laut BGB die Verantwortung. Wenn da ein MTB fahrendes Kind tödlich verunglückt, gibt es oft genug rachsüchtige Eltern, die dann einen Sündenbock suchen und das ist erstmal der, der es unterschrieben hat.


----------



## JensDey (29. April 2021)

Muss aber nicht so sein, oder?
"Eltern haften für ihre Kinder". Wenn wir noch eine Grauzone haben, müssen wir den Gesetzgeber bitten, diese zu schließen. Ggf gibt es keine Grauzone. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Sandheide (29. April 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Weil einige wenige Privatpersonen eine MTB-Strecke wollen?


Der war gut was wird nicht aus Eigeninteresse gebaut? 


bastl-axel schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss doch einer die Verantwortung übernehmen und das für eine nicht besonders beliebte Sportart und da will sich kein Politiker deswegen unbeliebt machen und wenn ich ständig sehe, wie sich hier bei mir und auch woanders, viele MTBer benehmen, kann ich das auch gut verstehen.


Aus welcher Gegend kommst du? Muss ja en Sauhaufen dort sein. 


JensDey schrieb:


> Es wäre hier ein einfaches zu definieren, dass Sprünge bis zu einer Höhe, Länge, Tiefe ohne Zustimmung gebaut werden dürfen.


Was willst du da regeln? Gibt doch schon das Baurecht da steht alles drin was man braucht. 


Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Bei einer Versicherung über eine Stadt stehen sicher ganz andere gewerbliche Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung, ohne dass der kleine Verein im Risiko steht. Der Verein leistet schon genug ehrenamtliche Arbeit mit dem Bau, Begehungen und Streckenpflege.
> Ich hoffe da kommen wir irgendwann mal hin.


Das Problem sehe ich auch darin das die meisten Gemeinden / Städte überhaupt keine Ahnung haben das sie schon eine Pauschalversicherung für Sportanlagen haben und so die Strecke einfach in diese mit aufnehmen könnten. 


Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Für viele Wanderwege werden aktuell auch Veträge aufgrud Wegesicherungspflichten unterzeichnet,


Ich kenne das bei uns so das die Vereine ( bei uns Spessartbund) Geld für die Pflege bekommen darunter fällt dann logischerweise auch die Sicherungspflicht. Das bedeutet aber nicht das sie die Haftung übernehmen.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. April 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Würde ich auch nicht, denn, wenn was Schlimmes passiert, kommt bestimmt irgendein Depp und fragt: Wer hat das denn genehmigt? Da hätte ich keine Lust darauf, deswegen verklagt zu werden.


Die Strecken in Stuttgart, Bischofsheim, Weingarten Württ., oder Mellrichstadt sind in der Trägerschaft von Kommunen. Es gibt auch Dirtparks (Trippstadt, Rot am Rot) in öffentlicher Trägerschaft. Vermutlich sogar noch einiges mehr als die hier aufgezählten Beispiele. Für eine Gemeinde ist der Betrieb relativ günstig, weil sie sich über die meist bereits vorhandene erweiterte Kommunalhaftpflichtversicherung absichern können.

Es geht also und das Risiko ist überschaubar, weil es im Wesentlichen nur darauf ankommt, dass die Strecke und Elemente in einem verkehrssicheren Zustand sind. Ist das gewährleistet, dann erfolgt die Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr. Ich denke ein Kinderspielplatz dürfte vom Haftungsrisiko mindestens genauso einzustufen sein.

Immer mehr Gemeinden öffnen sich dem Thema, weil sie erkannt haben, dass sie so günstig eine Freizeitmöglichkeit für ihre Bevölkerung zur Verfügung stellen können. Das steigert die Lebensqualität und kanalisiert auch eigenmächtigen Streckenbau. Wir beraten hier gerne, wenn es offene Fragen gibt.








						Streckenbau Leitfaden
					

Hilfestellung zum MTB Strecken- und Anlagenbau als Zusatzangebot für verschiedene Disziplinen. Wie ein Mountainbike-Trail legal errichtet werden kann.




					www.dimb.de


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Mai 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Wenn es doch einer genehmigen und auch unterschreiben muss, dann übernimmt dieser Mensch auch laut BGB die Verantwortung. Wenn da ein MTB fahrendes Kind tödlich verunglückt, gibt es oft genug rachsüchtige Eltern, die dann einen Sündenbock suchen und das ist erstmal der, der es unterschrieben hat.


...ist ein Erwachsener weniger wert, als ein Kind? warum nur werden immer die "armen Kinder" angeführt? 
Und normalvermögende Eltern, deren Kind tödlich verunglückt, stehen in punkto rechtliche Vertretung deutlich schlechter da, als bsp. ein Arbeitnehmer der auf dem Arbeitsweg verunglückt. Die Versicherungen und Berufsgenossenschaften haben Anwaltsheere die den ganzen Tag nichts Anderes machen. Das nur mal zu Deinem Beispiel mit dem moralischem Totschlagargument ,"Kind". 

Wenn so eine Strecke genehmigt wird, unterschreibt das in der Tat, eine natürliche Person. Diese ist dann allerdings nicht persönlich haftbar (außer in wenigen vorsätzlichen Ausnahmefällen). Das unterschreibt bsp. ein Vereinsvorsitzender, oder ein Bürgermeister. Allerdings nicht als Person, sondern im Auftrag der Gemeinde oder des Vereins. Es wären somit alle Bürger und alle Gemeindemitglieder haftbar, wenn es nach Dir ginge, doch das gibt das von Dir angeführte BGB nicht her. So wie andere Forenten - von Denen ich persönlich weiß, dass sie sehr tief in der Materie stecken - bereits ausführten, ist die Angelegenheit deutlich komplexer.




bastl-axel schrieb:


> Weil einige wenige Privatpersonen eine MTB-Strecke wollen?


...ein sehr interessanter Satz, der mir, verblüffenderweise, in ähnlicher Form als Gegenargument zu "illegalen" Trails , und den Genehmigungsversuchen, immer wieder entgegenschlägt. 

...und zwar bisher *ausnahmslos *von MTB-Fahrern!!!  Ich muss über solch eine Aussage lange grübeln, und verstehe sie nicht. Gut! Der Ein- oder Andere, sagt dies über Strecken, die er selbst nicht fahren kann oder möchte. Also eher so ein "Neid"-Ding.   Aber wenn mir sowas Jemand direkt auf so einem Trail sagt?? 


Doch zurück zum hier von mir *aktualisiertem Thema!*

Wir, die Mümlingtalradler, haben nun schon ein paar unterstützende Mitglieder zum Buchklingentrail bekommen. Leider fehlen uns immer noch mindestens 10 UnterstützerInnen, um vor Ort das "allgemeine Interesse" zu bekunden. Deshalb hier nochmal die Bitte an die Locals um Weinheim, Hemsbach, Hirschberg, Birkenau, Abtsteinach, Gorxheimertal und weiter. Unterstützt uns bitte mit einer Mitgliedschaft. Und ich denke, gerade mit einer starken Präsenz an der Bergstraße, bei Der bisher die Fuchstrailer als Einzige die Fahne hoch halten, lässt sich nicht nur schnell der Trail in trockene Tücher bringen, sondern man kann sich auch für andere Projekte einsetzen.


----------



## bastl-axel (2. Mai 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...Das nur mal zu Deinem Beispiel mit dem moralischem Totschlagargument ,"Kind"..


Dann halt "Ehe"-Partner, der klagt. Wollte nur sagen, dass die Hinterbliebenen sehr oft einen Sündenbock zu ihrer eigenen Trauerbewältigung suchen und das ist erst mal der, der das unterschrieben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (10. Juni 2021)

...geht doch!  




...genau der Trail, der der eigentliche Anlaß für diesen Thread war, ist nun legalisiert. Frei gegeben wird er erst, wenn ale notwendigen Arbeiten erledigt sind. Im letzten Schritt kommen die Schilder. Wenn alles klappt, ist das Mitte Juli durch.

...und wer beim Trailbau helfen möchte, gerne PN an mich. Jetzt, am 12.6. wird bsp. gebaut.


Somit hat sich der ursprüngliche Grund für den Thread, und damit der Thread erledigt. Ende gut, Alles gut.


----------



## JensDey (11. Juni 2021)

Um welchen geht es denn? Eichelberg?


----------



## Das-Licht (11. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Um welchen geht es denn? Eichelberg?


...steht im Foto auf einem Schild... ;-)


----------

